# Age of Empires 2 CD burn



## Strykker (Jun 23, 1999)

Has anyone successfully burned a copy of Age of Empires 2. I am using Adaptec Easy CD Creator and have a HP 8200i CD burner. I keep getting a buffer under-run error. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## robbieart (Jan 13, 2001)

Do you still get buffer under run errors when you 'burn' the image to your hard drive then burn the image to a cd? 

Personally I don't like that program. Nero works much better and alot easier. 

My 2 Cents


----------



## Strykker (Jun 23, 1999)

Yes I did try to copy it to the hard-drive before copying, and I still got the buffer under-runs. Then I installed Nero and I got the same buffer under-run error. Does it make a difference that the CD-RW and the CD-ROM are on the same IDE controller?


----------



## boaster (Dec 28, 2000)

I'm not entirely sure, but I would suspect that the game is copy protected and that you can't burn a duplicate. Most games on CD now are copy protected.


----------



## PatInAz (Nov 22, 1999)

AOE2 is protected. It is hard to copy it. There is a shareware program out there called CloneCD that will copy many of these. Some of the copy protection cause it to take as long as several hours to build a CD image that you can burn from.


----------



## Strykker (Jun 23, 1999)

Thank you all for your suggestions, I will try the CloneCD.


----------



## robbieart (Jan 13, 2001)

to your question about if they should be on the same ide controller....

Yes it does matter... I used to get alot of coasters whenever I tried to burn a cd... i was told by a technician at phillips to put my cd-rom as the slave to my hd and my cd-rw was on a ide controller by itself...


----------

